# L Litter von der Traumwolfen - Six weeks old



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Pink Collar girl


Yellow Collar girl


Green Collar boy


Silver Collar girl


Purple Collar girl


Navy Collar Boy


Orange Collar Girl


Red Collar Girl


Light Blue Collar Boy


Mom


Dad


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Orange collar girl... major :wub:
Litter letter or theme?? I wanna name


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Depends on who she is going to, or possibly the one I keep.  Girl's names are Lampe, Lark, Liberty, Lucca, Lynx, and Lyric. Boy's names are Lariot, Lethal and Lobo.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

nice, NICE picks!! Lark is a forever favorite of mine and Lampe is new to me.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Liberty (male or female), Lance, Lincoln (Link)


Lyly (Lilly), Lauren


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL of course, I love Lucca, Lynx, Lyric, Lethal, Lariat and Lobo!!! 

Their daddy is such a HUNK!!!! Saw him working yesterday!!!! that head is like a bucket and nice nice substance!

They are all just gorgeous!!!


Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Their names are already registered :smile2: Lampe is the family's name and that is what they wanted to call their female pup. It's an L name, unique for a dog and I agreed. Other family chose Liberty out of the list, so another girl is Liberty. My choice is Lyric or maybe Lark... will have to make that decision in the next week or so :laugh2: although I like all the girls names. Just thinking something with a different ending sound than my other girls will be helpful. :wink2:


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Navy boy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lobo! he is a cool puppy! If I did not have more Komet pups coming, he would be here for me to raise! 


Lee


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They are all beautiful looking puppies. Navy boy and silver girl look like little trouble makers!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I'm melting . . .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

something about Orange collar girl, I just love her! Mom and dad are really nice dogs, I bet these pups will be lots of fun.


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Lobo! he is a cool puppy! If I did not have more Komet pups coming, he would be here for me to raise!
> 
> 
> Lee


Thanks, my brain has been going all puppy fever today thanks to these pics. Now to come back to my place of reason and think about this.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Lobo! he is a cool puppy! If I did not have more Komet pups coming, he would be here for me to raise!
> 
> 
> Lee



Who else is using Komet? I mean besides me


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely pups and fun pictures but isn't this advertising between the lines? Thought that that wasn't allowed or am I wrong?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

lol lol no - it is a dialog between some people who like a certain male

Jeremy - he is supposed to get his IPO titles this spring - my friend Dan promised! He wants his friend to breed her female that he bred to Komet...but who knows....a lady in Philly interested for fall....a few others who want to diminish the influence of the backmassing on Fero have asked about him....




Lee


----------

